# Other Pets > Horses >  little question on riding with a snaffle bit

## Ginevive

Here goes! I know that many people ride using a snaffle (or any other bit really) with the halter left-on under the bridle. Do you think that this could confuse the horse by altering the pressure that the bridle applies? Like, the halter interfering somewhat? I know that many trail riders leave their halters on to avoid a horse slipping free on the trail during breaks and to aviod tying it by the reins themselves. Any thoughts?

----------


## SatanicIntention

I always removed the halter and just took it with me if I needed one. They really interfere with your hand signals and the horse could end up getting confused.

----------


## blackcrystal22

Hmm. Perhaps.
I would think it would be very confusing and much more difficult for control. Generally I would never ride with a bridle over the halter.. just seems like a bad Idea in general.
It would get in the way of a lot of the bridles controls too.

I guess it depends on the horse and what style your riding. I'm in dressage and wouldn't even consider doing it.

----------


## ADEE

I never rode with one because i thought they were tacky looking under the bridle. Instead when we stop for breaks or whatever I would put the halter over their neck and slide the bridle on/off. 

When putting bridle on I would put my arm under their cheek bone up over their forlock kinda thing and slide the bridle on over their head while the halter is around their neck. When putting halter on i would take the bridle down so the bit falls out of their mouth and put the headstall around their neck.. either way there is something on them all the time in case God forbid they were to try and take off. When on the trails depending on the horse I would ride in a rope halter, no need to even use a bridle. On horses that were not trained to ride in a rope halter i would put the halter/lead rope on the saddle horn when riding western.

----------


## blackcrystal22

> I never rode with one because i thought they were tacky looking under the bridle. Instead when we stop for breaks or whatever I would put the halter over their neck and slide the bridle on/off. 
> 
> When putting bridle on I would put my arm under their cheek bone up over their forlock kinda thing and slide the bridle on over their head while the halter is around their neck. When putting halter on i would take the bridle down so the bit falls out of their mouth and put the headstall around their neck.. either way there is something on them all the time in case God forbid they were to try and take off. When on the trails depending on the horse I would ride in a rope halter, no need to even use a bridle. On horses that were not trained to ride in a rope halter i would put the halter/lead rope on the saddle horn when riding western.


Thats what I do. It ruins the control and really isn't necessary. It also looks bad.

----------


## Montessa Python

I personally ride with a halter and lead rope, OR you can ride in a halter/bridle combo. A caveson or a tie down sit in the same place as a halter. A caveson is supposed to help keep the horse's mouth from opening too wide.
So how can you justify saying that a halter alters the pressure?
If you stop for a break, and you are removing the bridle and trying to put on a halter... what happens IF your horse spooks.. and then you have nothing ON your horse, or its dragging the leadrope and halter that is around its neck.

Here are some examples of neck ropes and the like
http://www.rods.com/p/7661,887_10-Neck-Rope.html

Quick catch rope/halter
http://www.sunsethalters.com/qchalter.php

Halter/bridle combo
http://www.davewilsonharness.com/Endurance.html

And an english style cotton rope halter.
http://www.raraequus.com/productcart...&IDCategory=10

As I said I always ride with a halter and a lead rope, even english, I do it like a calvary rope, around the neck. You never know when you will need one. You can keep one tied on the back of the saddle via the saddle strings, OR in a saddlebag... 
Just a thought.

----------


## blackcrystal22

In all of my time in riding horses, I have never had a horse spook in the process of switching the bridle to the halter or vice versa. And even if it does, there is always something around the horse for control (usually the reigns are around the neck) which is virtually a very similar control to that collar.
There is never a point where there is nothing on the horse, so to me, the halter/bridle combo may be nice, but its an expense that I don't really need. And just putting a halter underneath a bridle would cause control issues because of the amount of points of contact (makes a big difference in higher level dressage) especially if you wanted to use a double bridle.
There'd just be no way.
Edit: Also, that double set is meant for endurance, I'm sure it could be used for other things but it doesn't seem to be made for control and bit work.

----------


## ADEE

Honestly speaking from experience (been riding since i was 3) if its a horse i cant trust on the trail we dont go on the trail, we stay in riding rings, arenas, exc. If I cant trust my horse to switch from bridle to halter we simply dont go, thats such a basic task for a horse. I have had horses who get a bit spooky (my TB mare) and even she was fine, if for some reason she tried to take off while switching I would use the reins around her neck, lead rope or halter which ever i grab first and keep her near me. I have even had horses who were so good about it i didnt even need to use something around their neck, my TB stallion for instance, he was such a gentleman after about a year under saddle, he was bomb proof and let you do anything to him... I think every horse is different as is the rider, if you cant communicate with your horse because of a halter in the way then thats not safe either. I always thought it was an awful mess under the bridle and 90% of the time there is a risk of one getting tangled with the other if you dont have the halter clipped up high enough, ive seen ALOT of riders who have huge halters on their horses and the halter is practically sitting on top of the bit. That to me isnt a risk worth taking. On the other hand I have always done alot of natural horsemanship and with that method of riding/training you shouldnt be relying 100% on your bridle anyway, it should be your body, heels, lower legs, exc.. and especially light hands, as i posted earlier i often ride in rope halters (with pressure point knots) savvy strings (just a string around their neck) and O or D ring snaffles. Honestly, I cant even remember the last time I rode with a halter and lead rope even with me much less on my horse. If we trailer somewhere thats different obviously, the halter is left with the trailer and only used during transport.

There was a time when I barrel raced and I rode with much more harsh equipment... i wont do that again though knowing what i know now about riding.

----------


## Ginevive

Thanks for the advice! I have noticed that many people who ride with a halter under, are using western curb-type bits.. with horses that neck-rein. So I guess in that case, you're not relying on mouth pressure anyway unless you're stopping, and then it is only light.. But yes, your seat and weight and other things are really your core means of control. 
I ride my one mare in a bosal.. but she goes fine in a plain halter with leadropes!

----------


## Entropy

I never rode with a halter left on under the bridle. I did do two things though depending on which horse I was riding. I puchased quite a few 'horse collars' for trail riding occasions, they were easy enough to clip a lead onto if I needed to do something with a bridle. I also am a huge fan of rope halters and always had one stuffed into a pocket.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I ride both ways. To be honest I can't tell much of a difference. We have two horses that I ride regularly and usually ride with the halter under the bridle. One, so I can tie them up when out on the trail, two for safety, and three because I'm lazy  :Very Happy:  I keep the lead rope attached to the halter and hung around the horn, that way I can grab that on my way down, or as the horse runs past me (which has happened several times). 

However, I ride western only and both of our horses neck rein very well. Our bridles don't go over the nose so that would also cut down on pressure/tightening. 

So you have an idea of what I'm talking about. I also use rope halters. You can see the lead rope swinging on her left side, I'm not sure why I tie it on that side other than it always seemed to be the side she dumped me on, or ran past me after she dumped me. Our riding horses were both extrememly green broke when we got them. If you noticed, I ride a gag bit with my girl, and my sister's horse with a tom thumb. Both Leverage Bits. 

I use a harsh bit because she is so high strung and spirited. I recently found out my mare was MOST DEFINITELY a retired barrel horse. I took her to my first horse show ever and competted in barrels, our second time running barrels EVER, and my 21-year-old mare came in 3 seconds behind the winner!  :Surprised:

----------


## equis8

I don't really think that the halter really gets in the way *much*. For the most part the onlytime i've ever seen anyone riding with a halter under the bridle its been in two situations. On trail, and typically then its with western types. With neck reining I don't believe that the halter will get in the way at all. 

The other way i've seen it is when you are training young/unbroke horses. At that stage of the game you aren't really using the bridle for much of anything anyway. Its a safety thing so you have something you can lead them with while someone is on their back. They can *feel* the bit, but not be tugged on by it. I don't think its dangerous at all. Obviously once a horse is at a high enough level such practices do not really need to be followed. 

I think that keeping a halter on under the bridle is something to be done if the rider wants that added security. My new mare is *very* green...she knows walk/trot and I feel completely comfortable riding without a halter under the bridle, but I'm sure some people working with her might not be comfortable with that. She has gotten a LOT better, but she is very spooky and untrusting. 

Overall I think its more of a western/trail thing, than it is an english thing. That being said I ride Dressage, and my instructor will start her horses with the halters underneath.  To each their own for the most part.

----------


## equis8

EGADS!!! wheres the Helmit!! I'm a stickler for helmit safety!




>

----------


## blackcrystal22

> EGADS!!! wheres the Helmit!! I'm a stickler for helmit safety!


Not to mention sandals!
COME ON.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Entropy

Ah the helmet/proper shoes debate... I'm probably really lucky I haven't got too many pictures of me riding when I was younger. No helmet, barefoot, in shorts and a quick rope bridle....  :Wink:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Ah the helmet/proper shoes debate... I'm probably really lucky I haven't got too many pictures of me riding when I was younger. No helmet, barefoot, in shorts and a quick rope bridle....


 :Razz:  Yeah, that's our family. 

We do have helmets and boots.....back in the tack room  :Razz:  We mostly got the helmets for 4-H riding.

----------


## ZinniaZ

Dressagey rider here:  I have ridden with the halter under the bridle but usually for specific reasons.  A young horse who is not yet used to the bit, in which case the halter is used for the transition.  Sometimes hang the bit in the mouth with the bridle but put reins on the halter and then slowly work toward using the bit.  Lungeing a young horse without a cavesson-- if they are very green or very young, I lunge off of the halter at the beginning as the bit can be a surprise.  I like to have the bit be present but not used at the beginning.  

As for spooking when transitioning from halter to bridle or vice versa, I do own a dork of a horse who has spooked not once, not twice, but three times during this!!!  Twice he broke the reins of the bridle which were looped over his head.  The first time it was because I shocked him with static electricity.  The following times seemed to be about remembering that I shocked him.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Sooo, I never loop the reins over his head while unbridling now.  It is very scary to have a horse bolt with a bridle dangling between their legs.  VERY dangerous for the horse.  So I keep them in my hands and unbridle so that the bridle will come off in case of a spook and all that will be on him is a halter around his lovley neck.

----------

